# Vitamin D



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Recently got blood tests results back from the doctor. I had lack of vitamn D. So i looked it up. Appearently it plays a role in the nervous system, and according to wikipedia: " In recent studies, several associations between low levels of vitamin D, or hypovitaminosis D, and *neuropsychiatric disorders* have begun to surface." So I think it's definately worth looking into your intake/levels of vitamin D.


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

I too had a HUGE vitamin D deficit.

But still struggling with the DP/DR as on today.

It has much improved though.

Oh and good luck tomorrow versus Belgium!


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah, there seems to be a pretty substantial connection between vitamin D and mental illness from what I've read. Most people are already deficient in vitamin D so virtually everyone should be supplementing it. However it's worth noting the pill forms of vitamin D are not the same as the vitamin D you get from the sun, which is absolutely vital to emotional health and general well being. Everyone who has DP or any other severe mental illness should be making it a priority to get some sun every day. I know from personal experience that when I spend a day in the sun I feel way better at night and always sleep well too.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Around here, it cost a lot for a VD test Vitamin D test ... $50-400 which would buy a lot of vitamin D. [ Funny, VD tests are free ]

Vitamin D is great all around. Needed for bones. Needed for some neurotransmitters (like dopamine). Excellent for preventing/fighting cancer. The only negative is if a person is obese and taking a lot, it will accumulate in fat ... then when losing weight can dump too much D into the body.

However, I've never noticed any difference taking it or not. (Been taking 5000 / day ... its also supposed to have K with it)


----------

